
Announcing the PostgreSQL STIG - byaruhaf
http://info.crunchydata.com/blog/postgres-stig-disa-security-guidehttp://info.crunchydata.com/blog/postgres-stig-disa-security-guide
======
sargun
Page errors out right now. My guess it is meant to link to:
[http://info.crunchydata.com/blog/postgres-stig-disa-
security...](http://info.crunchydata.com/blog/postgres-stig-disa-security-
guide)

Also, there's more information here: [https://www.enterprisedb.com/news/us-
government-publishes-ed...](https://www.enterprisedb.com/news/us-government-
publishes-edb-postgres-advanced-server-security-technical-implementation-
guide)

------
prlaurence
Correct - the link is [http://info.crunchydata.com/blog/postgres-stig-disa-
security...](http://info.crunchydata.com/blog/postgres-stig-disa-security-
guide).

This STIG is actually for open source PostgreSQL. The EnterpriseDB link posted
relates to a STIG for EDB's PostgreSQL Plus Advanced Server product and
requires EDB's proprietary version of PostgreSQL.

